

The mismatch between OO design and function composition - amsaarin
http://akisaarinen.fi/blog/2012/11/24/mismatch-between-oo-and-function-composition/

======
edgls
I don't know Scala, but in Python I do not find any difficulty in mixing two
styles.

~~~
amsaarin
Author of the blog post here.

I think interfacing functional code from object-oriented code is usually
pretty easy. You just wrap the functions to an object instance.

However, if your 'outer layer' is functional, and try to integrate OO pieces
inside it, it can be troublesome to to wrap your OO code in such a way that
it's natural to use in a functional context.

OO paradigm is in some sense more restricting, in that it limits the client of
the code to using OO-like patterns.

Does this make any sense to you?

